# Good read on IGF



## bobby6638 (Jan 2, 2012)

IGF-1 & Bodybuilding – IGF-1 LR3 Side Effects


not sure if i posted link correct,, at the bottom it states that ZMA is important to take before starting igf


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 3, 2012)

not sure if everyone that looked at this post read the link but at the end was this bit of info that I have not read before::


Tips for maximizing your Insulin-like growth factor, IGF-1 LR3:
 If you are not using ZMA currently, you should start it up before  starting the IGF-1. Zinc plays a very crucial role in enzyme activation  of IGF-1. It also increases blood plasma levels of total and free IGF-1.  A deficiency actually hinders IGF-1 formation.
 Since IGF-1 LR3 is such a new peptide, there are no long term studies about the IGF-1 side effects.


----------



## getalpha (Feb 18, 2012)

great post.


----------



## Ellien (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kleen (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice post!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 20, 2012)

awesome post. thanks!


----------



## make (Feb 23, 2012)

there are no long term studies about the IGF-1 side effects.


----------



## ripsid (Feb 26, 2012)

good info.


----------

